# A Man Walks Into A Restaurant



## fireguy (Feb 22, 2008)

A man walks into a restaurant with a full-grown ostrich behind him. The waitress asks them for their orders.




The man says, 'A hamburger, fries and a coke,' and turns to the ostrich, 'What's yours?'



'I'll have the same,' says the ostrich.



A short time later the waitress returns with the order 'That will be $9.40 please,' and the man reaches into his pocket and pulls out the exact change for payment.



The next day, the man and the ostrich come again and the man says, 'A hamburger, fries and a coke.'



The ostrich says, 'I'll have the same.'



Again the man reaches into his pocket and pays with exact change.



This becomes routine until the two enter again. 'The usual?' asks the waitress.



'No, this is Friday night, so I will have a steak, baked potato and a salad,' says the man.



'Same,' says the ostrich.



Shortly the waitress brings the order and says, 'That will be $32.62.'



Once again the man pulls the exact change out of his pocket and places it on the table.



The waitress cannot hold back her curiosity any longer. 'Excuse me, sir. How do you manage to always come up with the exact change in your pocket every time?'



'Well,' says the man, 'several years ago I was cleaning the attic and found an old lamp. When I rubbed it, a Genie appeared and offered me two wishes.My first wish was that if I ever had to pay for anything, I would just put my hand in my pocket and the right amount of money would always be there.'



'That's brilliant!' says the waitress. 'Most people would ask for a million dollars or something, but you'll always be as rich as you want for as long as you live!'



'That's right. Whether it's a gallon of milk or a Rolls Royce, the exact money is always there,' says the man.



The waitress asks, 'What's with the ostrich?'



The man sighs, pauses and answers, 'My second wish was for a tall chick with a big butt and long legs who agrees with everything I say.'


----------



## majorlee69 (Feb 22, 2008)

Just my Luck!!


----------



## richtee (Feb 22, 2008)

Guy walks into a bar, opens his coat and sets a foot tall guy and a little piano on the bar from his jacket pocket. The li'l dude starts wailing on the pianni...

Bartender serves him a cocktail and asks what's the deal here...


Guy opens up his coat and takes out a brass lamp.. and says..."Welll I found this lamp....and rubbed it...and.."

The bartender  grabs the lamp and goes to the corner with it. The guy at the bar screams  "WAIT!!!" but the bartender rubs it and murmers "I want a million bucks!"

Next thing ya know  the bar is FILLED with waterfowl. Geese, canvasbacks, wood ducks...etc.

The bartender runs back to the guy and says "What the hell.... I wished for a million bucks"

The guy at the bar says "Do you really think I wished for a 12 inch pianist?


----------



## kookie (Feb 22, 2008)

Those are both funny guys......good ones........


----------



## travcoman45 (Feb 22, 2008)

Those are good!  You sometimes have to be carefull what your wish for!


----------



## badss (Feb 23, 2008)

10-4 good one guys!


----------



## bigronhuntalot (Feb 24, 2008)

ROTFL


----------

